
Silicon Valley housing official resigns because she can't afford housing - rmason
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/aug/11/silicon-valley-housing-official-resigns-california-home-prices
======
rmason
Only in Silicon Valley would a mayor have as one of his objectives to 'slow
job growth'.

